# ~FURRY CONNECTION NORTH~



## sateva9822 (Nov 30, 2007)

Is any one here going to the con in Ann Arbor, MI?

I and many other Canadian furs plan on going this April...


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 3, 2007)

No ones going?

Any body?


----------



## Firr (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm really thinking about going.  I have the weekend planned, but I still need to find a roommate.  This looks like it would be a fun con to go to, and it somewhat close (I live near Chicago, IL).


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 3, 2007)

Neat It will be my first con.

I'm bringing some friends from up here down with me


----------



## phoxxz (Dec 4, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Neat It will be my first con.
> 
> I'm bringing some friends from up here down with me



I was also thinking about it. I'm hitting alot of cons next year and I'm in northern IL so it would be neat to check out. 2Gryphon hosts the thing and I love him to death. That by itself is like a huuuuuge pull.


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 4, 2007)

I know eh ^.=.^ <3


----------



## hbruton (Dec 7, 2007)

Me and Diana Stein will be there in the dealer's room


----------



## Studly (Dec 8, 2007)

As a Canadian I would love to go, but i'm on the west coast.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 9, 2007)

I may ponder it.


----------



## Oddy (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm *required* to be there. 

Hopefully I'll finish a description for the staff page at some point in the near future.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, it's still a long drive, but I may be able to go. (I'm in vancouver BC) Maybe...


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 13, 2007)

there is free beer for memeberss


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jan 24, 2008)

I want to go like no other. I'm still in the planning stages though.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Feb 5, 2008)

hey thanks for the invite, I will do what I can to convince my mom to let me go, I will just tell her that I am going with some old friends from highschool to a furry convention in Ann Arbor, since she is open minded even though she knows very little about the fandom ^^.


----------



## Firr (Feb 8, 2008)

So I'll be there.  Got the tickets and everything


----------



## jet_der_hund (Feb 10, 2008)

I will be attending FCN with a few friends of mine. Will be my 3rd con of the year (ever) so very much looking forward to it.


----------

